# Bentyl



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sure some people here must have used this drug before.Was is effective for your IBS?How bad were the side effects?Specifically, was is effective for:crampingbloating/abdominal distension (I'm losing hope that _anything_ is effective for this)flatulencefirming up stool and/or reducing frequency of needing to use the bathroom (I also have to pee constantly, not sure if that is related to IBS or not)Can you take this drug "as needed" or do you have to stay on it continuously?Thanks!


----------



## notaloneanymore (Mar 29, 2011)

I was put on Bentyl for IBS symptoms and found they didn't help me all that much. Of course everyone is different. I took it exactly as prescribed, every 4 hours. Librax has relieved my symptoms more so for gas, bloating, etc. Bentyl did not firm up my stool.







I hope others can give you better results.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. How often do you have to take the Librax? I've taken diazepam before and I see that they are in the same class of drugs, so I'm more familiar with the side effects profile than for Bentyl.


----------



## notaloneanymore (Mar 29, 2011)

faze action said:


> Thanks for the info. How often do you have to take the Librax? I've taken diazepam before and I see that they are in the same class of drugs, so I'm more familiar with the side effects profile than for Bentyl.


I was prescribed 1-2 tabs 3-4x a day. I only had to take 2 once initially when the cramps, nausea, spasms and D had me right down in bed and running to the toilet and benytl had not eased sypmtoms. After that I have taken only as needed when the usual symptoms start. Luckily it turns out about once a week episodes. It nips it in the bud pretty good for me. I have also changed my diet to low fat, no dairy, no wheat, no sodas, decaf-coffee (1cup in am). I am suppose to go for complete physical to discuss another colonoscopy among other things so I plan to discuss probiotics and calcium with the doc. I hope this helps you somewhat


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks that does help...


----------

